# How to get a job in ADIA



## mhytch

Hi everyone! Im new to the forum and 1st time to post. 

Wondering if anyone here can give me tips how to get a job in ADIA. I am a CPA and currently working in a semi govt company. My family is growing and i want to get a better job with accommodation and i know ADIA is the best place to go.

Can someone help me. I've uploaded my CV several times in their career portal but no respond till now. Hope someone can help me here. Thanks


----------



## AlexDhabi

I've sent you a private message.


----------



## AAMIDXB

Hi 

I am also new to the forum. Please can anybody guide me as well to get a job at ADIA. I am an MBA with dual specialization nd havn 4yrs of UAE experience as well. Kindly advise.


----------



## AlexDhabi

Log your details on ADIA's website www.adia.ae and if your details match a vacancy you will be contacted.


----------



## Fayvir

AlexDhabi said:


> I've sent you a private message.


Can you also PM me?
I have some questions about ADIA, its recruitment process, the packages, etc.


----------



## dr777

I did apply many times through their website..
Can you also provide me with more details.. 
Thanks a lot..


----------



## Reeeem

Hi,,

i also have uploaded my CV on ADIA's website and I haven't been contacted yet.
I am a UAE national with and MBA and will take my first CFA exam in coming December,
If anyone can assist me please send me a message.


----------



## AlexDhabi

Fayvir said:


> Can you also PM me?
> I have some questions about ADIA, its recruitment process, the packages, etc.


Hi,
You need to have more forum posts before you can use PMs.


----------



## AlexDhabi

Reeeem said:


> Hi,,
> 
> i also have uploaded my CV on ADIA's website and I haven't been contacted yet.
> I am a UAE national with and MBA and will take my first CFA exam in coming December,
> If anyone can assist me please send me a message.


The same applies to you. Make more contributions on the forum and then PMs will be possible.


----------



## JobinAdia

mhytch said:


> Hi everyone! Im new to the forum and 1st time to post.
> 
> Wondering if anyone here can give me tips how to get a job in ADIA. I am a CPA and currently working in a semi govt company. My family is growing and i want to get a better job with accommodation and i know ADIA is the best place to go.
> 
> Can someone help me. I've uploaded my CV several times in their career portal but no respond till now. Hope someone can help me here. Thanks


Hey, was wondering if you were able to get through to ADIA. If yes, then what would you suggest to someone who wants to work in Adia. Uploading CV on the website never garners a response.

Thanks.


----------

